# 68W training



## SurfMedic

Hey all, I've been checking out the other threads yet I didn't see what I was looking for pertaining to 68W (Army Combat Medic) training.

I'm currently a nursing student in my second year of college, and this summer I plan to do the college-first program for the Army National Guard. From what the recruiter tells me, I'll have to do basic and AIT back to back, and take a military leave of absence from college till spring 2010. Should work out.

What I'm wondering,  is that are any of ya'll current/ex 68W's? Like, semi-current ones, as from what I've researched the curriculum and training changed dramatically after the Iraq war started. 

If so, what was training like? I'm currently in emt-b class right now and will be certified in May, so I figure that should help me out. Anyone have some stories of AIT at Fort Sam Houston? Favorite parts of training, worst parts? Would love to hear from ya'll ^_^


----------



## Flight-LP

Research all aspects of this program very carefully! 

1. Make sure you qualify. Is your ASVAB above 50?

2. Get the job guarantee in writing! Active duty College First applicants do NOT get to choose their MOS, it is decided upon completing BMT. I'm not sure for guard units, but double check,

3. The 2 year "no deployment" benefit is only if you sign up for 6 years. Do the basic 3 years and you only get 1 year of this benefit. 2 other points to consider with this "deal" is that A. it is for FEDERAL deployments only, not STATE. B. That "guarantee" can and will be eliminated as needed to support and defend the U.S. There were many folks on this program who got orders to Iraq over the last few years, bottom line is that you are there for a reason and you will be utilized to your fullest extent if national defense calls for it.

4. The College First program is great for vocational or associates program grads, but if you are getting a bachelors or even an associate in nursing, why waste your time going enlisted when you can get commisioned? Better pay, more respect, better retirement benefits. Look at your overall future, not just what may benefit you in the short term.

Congrads on being in the EMT program currently, it will help you during your time at Sam, however (unless they changed the program) you will have to sit through another EMT-B class. The Air Force will let you skip the NREMT-B phase of its technical training (at least they did up until 2000), but to the best of my knowledge the Army won't.

Ft. Sam is a blast, great facilities, great training, and San Antonio has a lot to offer in your limited free time...............


----------



## Arkymedic

Why would you not finish nursing and enter as a 2LT instead of a Spec? The amount of training time will be the same amount of time to finish nursing school and you can get a much much better deal and OCS. Most will tell you that combat medic is not all its made out to be and as an officer you pretty much only get to supervise medics.



SurfMedic said:


> Hey all, I've been checking out the other threads yet I didn't see what I was looking for pertaining to 68W (Army Combat Medic) training.
> 
> I'm currently a nursing student in my second year of college, and this summer I plan to do the college-first program for the Army National Guard. From what the recruiter tells me, I'll have to do basic and AIT back to back, and take a military leave of absence from college till spring 2010. Should work out.
> 
> What I'm wondering, is that are any of ya'll current/ex 68W's? Like, semi-current ones, as from what I've researched the curriculum and training changed dramatically after the Iraq war started.
> 
> If so, what was training like? I'm currently in emt-b class right now and will be certified in May, so I figure that should help me out. Anyone have some stories of AIT at Fort Sam Houston? Favorite parts of training, worst parts? Would love to hear from ya'll ^_^


----------



## EMSChief803

*Army Medics*

Arky--if SurfMedic is in nursing school at a community college, then he/she is not eligible to become an officer.  A direct commission in the Army Nursing Corps is possible for a BSN.  OCS might be a possiblity, usually need 60 college credits.  

To become an Army Medic, in addition to minimum ASVAB cumulative score, you need a GT of 110 or higher.

In the National Guard, enlistees do get a guarantee on MOS upon signing a contract.  There has to a be a billet in a particular unit, then they sign up for it.

I was a 91W (Army Healthcare Specialist, "Combat Medic") before they changed the career field to 68W.  The EMT-B course is a good foundation for the course, but there is a lot more LPN type skills, IV skills, and medicine in the medic course.  Army medics are required to maintain their NREMT status (even National Guard and Reserve).

I am a Physician Assistant (PA-C) now and am currently pursuing a direct commission in the ARNG.  I have 17 years in as an enlisted soldier, but got out 2 years ago.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## Arkymedic

Thats why I mentioned the OCS. I did not think they had started accepting ADN in place of BSN but I was not completely sure. While I do think the 91W/68 W is a worthwhile and honorable MOS, I think that they would have a much better career with OCS and the Army Nursing Corps. There are also several online ADN to BSN programs the guard would probably help with. If you could do it all again would you stay enlisted for all of the time or would you have went for OCS, Green to Gold, or any of the officer incentive programs?



lieutenant808 said:


> Arky--if SurfMedic is in nursing school at a community college, then he/she is not eligible to become an officer. A direct commission in the Army Nursing Corps is possible for a BSN. OCS might be a possiblity, usually need 60 college credits.
> 
> To become an Army Medic, in addition to minimum ASVAB cumulative score, you need a GT of 110 or higher.
> 
> In the National Guard, enlistees do get a guarantee on MOS upon signing a contract. There has to a be a billet in a particular unit, then they sign up for it.
> 
> I was a 91W (Army Healthcare Specialist, "Combat Medic") before they changed the career field to 68W. The EMT-B course is a good foundation for the course, but there is a lot more LPN type skills, IV skills, and medicine in the medic course. Army medics are required to maintain their NREMT status (even National Guard and Reserve).
> 
> I am a Physician Assistant (PA-C) now and am currently pursuing a direct commission in the ARNG. I have 17 years in as an enlisted soldier, but got out 2 years ago.
> 
> Hope this helps!


----------



## Flight-LP

lieutenant808 said:


> Arky--if SurfMedic is in nursing school at a community college, then he/she is not eligible to become an officer.



Regular Army correct, but entry into the reserve or guard nursing corp can be accomplished with a 3 year vocational program or an associates degree in nursing..................


----------



## Griff

If you don't mind, my unsolicited advice is this: Be very, very well-researched regarding your enlisted VS officer options. I am in the last two months of my five year enlistment (with separation orders in hand) and my one regret is that I made a series of extremely impulsive decisions when I came in (namely, coming in enlisted _and_ law enforcement). That isn't to say that the military cannot be a great experience; I just wish that I had researched my options more thoroughly when I enlisted.

I just started my graduate studies and I am a bit behind others in my peer group (my fault, I didn't start undergraduate courses until I was 1.5 years in). I sincerely wish that I had finished college before joining (vice finishing while in), because I could be in medical school right now instead of just starting the application process. Basically, I would humbly submit that there can be substantial benefits to going commissioned vice enlisted. Just my $0.02. ^_^


----------



## mycrofft

*Careful about training level for commission*

We had a nurse who was commissioned during Nam with a nursing school certificate. When she went for Major (O-4) she had to go through hoops to continue her chain of promotion. Get the BSN. Do not go into the militiary only to emerge with no marketable skills.


----------



## TransportJockey

I'm still debating going in as a 68W once I finish my medic courses in August. It's either that or go fire or police...


----------



## BLSBoy

If you wanna go 68-W, get your NREMT at ANY level. You will enter as an E-4, and go to your tech school 6 weeks into it. 

I just went to the recruiters the other day, and have it in writing.


----------



## IndyEMT

BLSBoy said:


> If you wanna go 68-W, get your NREMT at ANY level. You will enter as an E-4, and go to your tech school 6 weeks into it.


 Does that count only for 68W? and is that only for Enlisted? I am thinking about joining Army Reserves as either 12M or 68W(preferably 12M as I want to be a Fire Medic eventually)

I'm thinking about joining mostly because my pay at my current IFT private ambulance co. doesn't allow me to afford my own place.


----------

